# Saw this guy sniping at my lawn, looking to move in...



## LawnGrip (Apr 28, 2021)

So I saw this guy (and his buddies) on my neighbor's vegetable salad lawn, making a bee line for my St. Aug:









The stalks are very thin yet woody, kind of reminds me of rosemary but I'm thinking it is invasive Bermuda. Any help is much appreciated, thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Time to put in a barrier. :mrgreen:


----------



## LawnGrip (Apr 28, 2021)

ionicatoms said:


> Time to put in a barrier. :mrgreen:


If only I could! :mrgreen:

I can understand them though. Before I started taking care of my lawn, as long as it looked sorta green (which meant mostly weeds) I was happy. Now lord forbid I find a dayflower poking out, I start to question where I went wrong with my pre-emergent calculations :mrgreen:

A lot of guys on here I'm sure understand that we are to some extent at the mercy of our neighbors lawn.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

You might be able to do something like Don does: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5TdqxZQNkI&t=140s


----------



## LawnGrip (Apr 28, 2021)

I really like what he did there. Bermuda seems much easier to maintain. Thanks :thumbup:


----------

